# What's the best Alloy Enduro Bike?



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

So I'm searching for my next bike and I think I want to stick with an alloy bike. I rode my friends carbon YT Decoy and it felt realllllyyy stiff. My hands and wrists were worked after one 15 mile enduro style ride. This leads me to believe that I am used to and prefer the flex of an alloy bike. Granted the bars were also carbon and my personal bike has alloy bars. This may have lead to the sore hands and wrists as well. I also don't want to have to worry about laying the bike down and rock strikes so I think alloy is the way to go for a bike I am going to keep for at least 5-10 years. 

With all that being said: What do you guys think is the best Alloy 29er Enduro bike option? Not interested in mullets. So far my short list is:

Specialized SJ Evo Alloy (with cascade link)
Rocky Mountain Altitude Alloy
Transition Sentinel (cascade) /Spire Alloy

Thanks in advance mates!

P.S. I live in San Diego and ride a mix of everything but prefer to ride the spicier trails if you know what I mean (jumps, drops, chunk, high speed, chutes, berms)


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Everybody's different so can't say what's right for you but personally I bought one of these and am happy with it.








LITHIUM - AM/Enduro 29er


Meet the new maniac on the mountain. Introducing the Lithium, an all-new long-travel 29er worthy of wearing a skull on the head tube. Designed to destroy big descents with reckless abandon, unafraid of the effort required to earn them. From enduro stages to bike park laps and backcountry adventures.




canfieldbikes.com




=sParty


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

Sparticus said:


> Everybody's different so can't say what's right for you but personally I bought one of these and am happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooo i used to really want a The One back in the day. How much does this bike weigh all built up?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

DannyHuynh said:


> Ooo i used to really want a The One back in the day. How much does this bike weigh all built up?


Well mine isn't light -- 37#.
But it's a size XL w/heavy wheels & tires, an all-steel 11-51t cassette, coil shock, 210mm dropper, 220mm rotors, etc.
Weight is more important to some than others and I'm firmly in the latter category -- I really only care how it rides.
Anyway the Lithium climbs like a scalded monkey and descends like a pent up prom date -- personally I love this thing.
The CBF suspension platform is sublime, both uphill and down.
=sParty


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

DannyHuynh said:


> Ooo i used to really want a The One back in the day. How much does this bike weigh all built up?


There's the One.2 now, the Balance, and the Lithium. I'm really enjoying my Balance, as Canfield does so much right 

I was debating between the One.2 and Balance, but 190mm of travel to pedal around seems a bit much for me.


----------



## PhillipJ (Aug 23, 2013)

Meta TR?


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

REEB Sqweeb


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Banshee Titan, Privateer 161. Lots of good choices.


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

DannyHuynh said:


> So I'm searching for my next bike and I think I want to stick with an alloy bike. I rode my friends carbon YT Decoy and it felt realllllyyy stiff. My hands and wrists were worked after one 15 mile enduro style ride. This leads me to believe that I am used to and prefer the flex of an alloy bike. Granted the bars were also carbon and my personal bike has alloy bars. This may have lead to the sore hands and wrists as well. I also don't want to have to worry about laying the bike down and rock strikes so I think alloy is the way to go for a bike I am going to keep for at least 5-10 years.
> 
> With all that being said: What do you guys think is the best Alloy 29er Enduro bike option? Not interested in mullets. So far my short list is:
> 
> ...


Have the alloy Sentinel V1 and love it. Cascade link going on this week. Will report back.


----------



## jupitersending (Nov 10, 2021)

I just ordered a propain spindrift al. hoping it will be good.


----------



## office (Aug 8, 2007)

DannyHuynh said:


> So I'm searching for my next bike and I think I want to stick with an alloy bike. I rode my friends carbon YT Decoy and it felt realllllyyy stiff. My hands and wrists were worked after one 15 mile enduro style ride.


Pretty sure you're not feeling the frame material through the rubber tires, aluminum rims, spokes, hub, fork, stem, handlebars and grips.

Let some air out of the fork and turn the knob towards the turtle.


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

office said:


> Pretty sure you're not feeling the frame material through the rubber tires, aluminum rims, spokes, hub, fork, stem, handlebars and grips.
> 
> Let some air out of the fork and turn the knob towards the turtle.


wasn't my bike. was just trying out an ebike for fun that day. was really suprised at how fatigued my hands and wrists felt after that ride compared to riding my personal bike.


----------



## office (Aug 8, 2007)

DannyHuynh said:


> wasn't my bike. was just trying out an ebike for fun that day. was really suprised at how fatigued my hands and wrists felt after that ride compared to riding my personal bike.


So what you're saying is you jumped on a bike with an unknown suspension setup and blame the frame material for it jacking up your hands.


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

yeah, owner and I are sameish weight, sag looked fine when i sat on it


----------



## office (Aug 8, 2007)

DannyHuynh said:


> yeah, owner and I are sameish weight, sag looked fine when i sat on it


You didn't check the rebound or compression settings which could have been set to "anything". Also the tires could have had 50psi in them. I don't think you can set sag by "look" either, get some digital calipers out and measure.

I'm not trying to win a debate. I'm trying to help you. You are basing your whole purchasing decision off a flawed observation. I don't care what you buy, I think aluminum is fine and just bought an aluminum bike. Anecdotes are anecodes but literally nobody thinks aluminium bikes are less harsh than carbon. It's the opposite.


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

office said:


> You didn't check the rebound or compression settings which could have been set to "anything". Also the tires could have had 50psi in them. I don't think you can set sag by "look" either, get some digital calipers out and measure.
> 
> I'm not trying to win a debate. I'm trying to help you. You are basing your whole purchasing decision off a flawed observation. I don't care what you buy, I think aluminum is fine and just bought an aluminum bike. Anecdotes are anecodes but literally nobody thinks aluminium bikes are less harsh than carbon. It's the opposite.


the tires were definitely pumped up to like 30+psi.






^this dude says that the alloy is easier on his wrists than the carbon version. he says the alloy is more comfortable and easy on the wrist with less vibration transferred through the frame and bars. He rides more bikes than either of us do so I low key trust his review.


----------



## PhillipJ (Aug 23, 2013)

office said:


> literally nobody thinks aluminium bikes are less harsh than carbon. It's the opposite.


Bike reviewers at Bikers Edge often comment on how alloy bikes feel smoother and mute the trail a little. Carbon enduro bikes are often very stiff so it seems plausible that some of them are more harsh than alloy.


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

Aluminum wheels are known to be more compliant than carbon wheels. People complain about flex in aluminum frames and carbon frames have always been known to be stiffer than their aluminum counterpart. So the question is a stiffer frame less harsh on trails?


----------



## lookiel (Nov 13, 2012)

Carbon frames and parts used to be very stiff but compliance has been the name of the game for a little while now. 

I despise carbon as a consumer grade material and encourage you to buy an alloy frame but agree on this: your impressions might have come from several areas (overly stiff frame design, stiff handlebar, stiff wheelset, wrong suspension settings for you, wrong tire pressure, etc), and is not directly related to material per se.

I suggest Knolly, Canfield, Raaw, etc, lot’s of options!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

DannyHuynh said:


> wasn't my bike. was just trying out an ebike for fun that day. was really suprised at how fatigued my hands and wrists felt after that ride compared to riding my personal bike.


possibly just bars...


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I was going to say the entire thesis behind this thread is wacky. OP rides an ebike not set up for him and blames the carbon frame for wrist pain.

I am a huge fan of aluminum frames personally and recommend Banshee. But I can ride my aluminum bike back to back with my carbon bike — both full suspension and set up for me — and not notice a difference in regard to frame material.


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Try Polygon N9 / Marin Alpine Trail XR

Sent from my 2107113SG using Tapatalk


----------

